# False Widow Spiders!



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What's the point? I have seen them for sale. A false widow spider, is a bit like being a sheep in a fake tiger suit!

I think the key difference is the red markings, right? Right. Where is my non toxic red paint...


----------



## Stickytoes (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't really see the point in buying/selling them.... I find them in the house sometimes! lol


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Stickytoes said:


> I don't really see the point in buying/selling them.... I find them in the house sometimes! lol


I've seen them punted out for £4.

Seems a bit tight claiming ownership of something that really does not 'belong' to anyone, then selling it, imo.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

£4 a pop :gasp:

Got hundreds of the bloody things in the shed


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Kamike said:


> £4 a pop :gasp:
> 
> Got hundreds of the bloody things in the shed


Sometimes £3.

It's different if someone has had to go to massive efforts and cost, to capture said bug, but come on, how tight is it to catch something native to here, and sell it!!


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I just find them beyond boring, so many people keeping them and making threads on them, it seems everyones got one and no one still knows what they are judging by how many "Is this a false widow?" threads there are.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I just find them beyond boring, .


Aye.

They are rubbish.


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

you could argue that for any animal. some people might love them


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't take it to heart!


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I reckon the only reason anyone would buy a false widow is because they can brag to their mates that they have a widow spider & it acts like a penis extention.
As they are native here anyone who buys one must be as gullible as an Eskimo who buys snow or an Arab who buys sand.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> I reckon the only reason anyone would buy a false widow is because they can brag to their mates that they have a widow spider & it *acts like a penis extention.*
> As they are native here anyone who buys one must be as gullible as an Eskimo who buys snow or an Arab who buys sand.


:2thumb:

Very freudian!


----------



## Boa Boy (Mar 6, 2009)

There not really natives, but they are every where, Iv got them in my house in my shed, and im sick of catching them and putting them outside, for them just to just find away to come back into my house, if i knew there was a market for them i would have just posted them out to people, like "Ye find your way back now you little :censor:"


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Poor wee false widows.

I feel bad for slating them now.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> I reckon the only reason anyone would buy a false widow is because they can brag to their mates that they have a widow spider & it acts like a penis extention.
> As they are native here anyone who buys one must be as gullible as an Eskimo who buys snow or an Arab who buys sand.


Depends what they needed the sand for. Do you think that they use desert sand to build cities in Arabia? They would need to buy building sand. 

Lots of people keep grass snakes as pets. They are native to the UK; as are slow worms; as are pigeons... people who are interested in them probably don't regard them as 'rubbish'.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

Boa Boy said:


> There not really natives, but they are every where, Iv got them in my house in my shed, and im sick of catching them and putting them outside, for them just to just find away to come back into my house, if i knew there was a market for them i would have just posted them out to people, like "Ye find your way back now you little :censor:"


They're prolific breeders, some parthogenic (sp?) like S. triangulosa.

Arguably one of the best natural pest controls in the household alongside Tegenaria sp. 

Breed like crazy, stay out of site, feed on any and everything that's entangled in its web and don't take up much room also very tolerant of each other.

I find it funny to see T owning shitting on true spiders for no reason. A lot of trues have some very interesting and unique traits alot of things exhibited by spiders are being transformed into use that is compatible for humans.

Each too there own...


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

We're not really shitting on true spiders & we don't consider them rubbish either. The point of this thread is to find out why, in this present economic situation, some people choose to spend their hard earned cash buying something that they would have more fun tracking down & catching from the wild. It's not like they are a protected species either.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

spidersnake said:


> *We're not really shitting on true spiders & we don't consider them rubbish either*. The point of this thread is to find out why, in this present economic situation, some people choose to spend their hard earned cash buying something that they would have more fun tracking down & catching from the wild. It's not like they are a protected species either.


 People take things way too seriously!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Its definitely cheeky.
I don't think these are found north of the country so I know some people were interested in having a few "ooop norf".
And perhaps people outside the UK are willing to part money for them


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Its definitely cheeky.
> I don't think these are found north of the country so I know some people were interested in having a few "ooop norf".
> And perhaps people outside the UK are willing to part money for them


See your mate Goss is banging them out at 3 quid a pop


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

A falsie with red markings :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

selina20 said:


> A falsie with red markings :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> image


That's a very cool falsie, is it yours,? or from around your area,? if so do others from that particular area have the same coloring?..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

martin3 said:


> That's a very cool falsie, is it yours,? or from around your area,? if so do others from that particular area have the same coloring?..


She was ours. She was native to Turkey. S.paykulliana


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> She was ours. She was native to Turkey. S.paykulliana


Did you call her Donna?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Did you call her Donna?


No i called her paykulliana lol


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> No i called her paykulliana lol


Donna Kebab, I was thinking.


----------

